# REAPER - can someone give me a link or explain how to have a multi-timbral/multi-output instrument in this way:



## Headlands (Jan 22, 2020)

I've been deeply getting into Reaper (after years in Cubase), and one thing I can't quite wrap my head around due to Reapers routing system is how to have a multi-timbral instrument have multiple outputs, where each output is the _same channel _as the MIDI input. I know it can be done because I've seen it in multiple videos, but the explanations either use track presets (which don't help because they don't teach me how it's done from scratch) or they only go into having separate MIDI tracks for each output, which is not what I'm talking about.

I.E., let's say we're using Omnisphere. Output 1 of Omnisphere would be the same track as MIDI input 1, Audio Output 2 would be the same track as MIDI input 2, and on and on. I don't need any explanation of what to do in the actual instrument, just what I need to do in Reaper.

Can anyone provide a link or a detailed explanation? Again: I know 100% that it can be done, I just can't seem to find a from-scratch step-by-step explanation how.


----------



## cyoder (Jan 22, 2020)

Without going into full detail, here's how to do it in a nutshell:
1. First, enable "Allow feedback in routing" in Project Settings. Even though you'll be routing MIDI out and audio back, Reaper still doesn't allow it by default
2. For each MIDI track, route channel 1 from track 1 to Kontakt, ch. 2 from track 2, etc, then from the track with Kontakt loaded, route audio ch. 1/2 to track 1 and audio ch. 3/4 to track 2, etc.
3. You'll have to set up the outputs in Kontakt so that you can assign different instruments to different outputs.

I've seen plenty of videos cover setting up Kontakt in Reaper with separate MIDI and audio tracks, and this is just about the same, the only difference is the "Allow feedback in routing" setting to allow the MIDI and audio track to be the same one. Hope that helps,


----------



## Headlands (Jan 22, 2020)

cyoder said:


> Without going into full detail, here's how to do it in a nutshell:
> 1. First, enable "Allow feedback in routing" in Project Settings. Even though you'll be routing MIDI out and audio back, Reaper still doesn't allow it by default
> 2. For each MIDI track, route channel 1 from track 1 to Kontakt, ch. 2 from track 2, etc, then from the track with Kontakt loaded, route audio ch. 1/2 to track 1 and audio ch. 3/4 to track 2, etc.
> 3. You'll have to set up the outputs in Kontakt so that you can assign different instruments to different outputs.
> ...



Thank you. Perfect.

Is there an easy way to route the audio in REAPER from the different outputs from Kontakt, all from one window for the main Kontakt track so that I don't need to go into I/O and manually do it on every track separately? I don't see that option in the Routing Matrix, unless I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 22, 2020)

I mean you can just drag the io button, or copy paste one that's correct, then re-number them all. this also means to add another input/output - you just have to copy paste and change the numbers.A few different ways I suppose.



Just save whatever as a track template and paste it whenever you need a new instance I'd say.


----------



## Headlands (Jan 22, 2020)

As a relative REAPER newb I don't quite follow you here. Can I ask you to explain in more detail?


----------



## cyoder (Jan 22, 2020)

From the FX list window for the track with Kontakt on, you can right click and select "Build 16 channels of MIDI routing to this track". But then you'll still have to send the audio back out to each track individually as well as check "Master Send" for each individual track so that the audio will actually play from the track once it's routed back. The routing to each track isn't super long by drag and dropping the track IO button to the right tracks and changing the audio channels as in the .gif below. Honestly this is something I've only done once for each of my multi-out plugins: once I get it working I just save it as a track template and then add the pre-routed setup to a project from that template whenever I need it.


----------



## Headlands (Jan 22, 2020)

cyoder said:


> From the FX list window for the track with Kontakt on, you can right click and select "Build 16 channels of MIDI routing to this track". But then you'll still have to send the audio back out to each track individually as well as check "Master Send" for each individual track so that the audio will actually play from the track once it's routed back. The routing to each track isn't super long by drag and dropping the track IO button to the right tracks and changing the audio channels as in the .gif below. Honestly this is something I've only done once for each of my multi-out plugins: once I get it working I just save it as a track template and then add the pre-routed setup to a project from that template whenever I need it.



Many thanks, this is extremely helpful. Cheers!


----------

